# Disc brake conversion



## squeezedgto (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello everyone im new to the GTO forum. I was wondering if anyone can help me. I have a 68 tempest that is being semi-cloned. I was wondering if anyone knows what other vehicle disc brake set ups will work on this vehicle (front). The car has power drums now. I have access to a few 80's g-body gm's and wondered if they would work. Thanks


----------



## 67goat (Oct 27, 2006)

I would recommend going with the 70-81 Firebird or Camaro spindles if you can find them. There was a company called HO Racing in California that sold a kit in the past. There might be some literature on-line if you do a search. Not only did you get better brakes, but this helps the handling tremendously. I heard a story somewhere that 77-90 full sized chevy's (and some earlier BOP's) might work as well and possibly more common in a junkyard, but have not researched that.


----------



## squeezedgto (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks I will check that out!


----------



## Ragtop70 (May 18, 2006)

www.ecihotrodbrakes.com has a kit that bolts to the stock drum brake spindles. Going to a different spindle may change ride height, alignment and track so measure carefully if using salvage yard parts.


----------

